# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  XXX For Суицыд

## Blackwinged

Повеситься, порезать вены, самоубийство, способы суицида, отравиться и другие радости жизни:
http://suicide.pp.ru/

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

Напоминает днев какой-то :?

----------


## Blackwinged

Это блог.

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Blackwinged*, упс! Стормозила.

----------


## Blackwinged

Можешь выложить туда какой-нибудь способ самоубийства, или процитировать пост какой-нибудь херки с лайвинтернет или лиру...

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

Понятно! Наткнусь на че-нить, выложу!

----------


## ryceHu4ka

по моему тем кто уже решился плевать на эстетическую сторону дела, имхо

----------


## baton

Особенно если учесть что смерть от старости или от болезни нифига не приятнее и не особо эстетичнее

----------


## Mr.Nullus

> Особенно если учесть что смерть от старости или от болезни нифига не приятнее и не особо эстетичнее


   Это еще мягко сказано. Видел я одну так называемую естественную смерть - по сравнению с ней любой из вышеперечисленных вариантов прекращения функционирования организма просто малина.

----------


## Foxhound

Пошлость - это жаловаться на жизнь и  не пытаться ничего изменить в ней.Всегда есть  альтернатива,из любой ситуации есть выход.Лучше лишний раз посмеяться над тем,что может вызвать приступ депрессии (a la *Укрощение строптивого* )

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

Есть ситуации, обстоятельства из которых нету выхода и есть необратимые вещи.

----------

